# [SOLVED] Brother MFC-9840CDW Print unable 32 error



## she1gal

Can anyone help with "Print unable 32" error?


----------



## loda117

*Re: Brother MFC-9840CDW Print unable 32 error*

that error is if there is paper or label stuck inside 

unplug the printer power 

remove the back panel 
remove the toner / drum 
check for piece of paper in there if there is any remove it 
should clear the error


----------



## aciid

*Re: Brother MFC-9840CDW Print unable 32 error*

Hi She1gal and Welcome to TSF,

There error itself is listed in the service manual, however the specific error "32" is not. Basicly it's saying that there is a system fault, so there could be something stuck, or there could be a job in the queue that can't be executed, which needs removal.

Try:
1. Press Menu, 9, 0, 1.
2. Do one of the following:
-If the LCD shows No Data, there
are no faxes left in the machine’s
memory.
Press OK.
-If the LCD shows Dial & Start,
there are faxes in the machine’s
memory.
(Remove any/all items)

Loda where did you find the list saying 32 is a PPJ issue?


----------



## she1gal

*Re: Brother MFC-9840CDW Print unable 32 error*

Hello, loda and aciid. I followed loda's advice though there wasn't anything there, I cleaned all surfaces. . . . still got error message. Aciid, there are faxes in the machine . . . . how do I delete or remove them?ray::4-dontkno


----------



## loda117

*Re: Brother MFC-9840CDW Print unable 32 error*

Hi Aciid, 
I had a brother printer with 32 error and it was a tiny paper that got torn up by user to take the stuck paper out and it was the bottom feeder from tray


----------



## aciid

*Re: Brother MFC-9840CDW Print unable 32 error*

She1gal,

From the manual it just says to delete them, no specific instructions. Isn't there any down/up arrows and a C/red button or something like that? I've attached the page from the service manual which explains this step, hope this helps.

Otherwise I'm afraid I'm out of options. Maybe Brother's support can assist you further if this doesn't work.

The full service manual can be found here if you want to have a look yourself aswell.


----------



## she1gal

*Re: Brother MFC-9840CDW Print unable 32 error*

Hi, aciid,
I sent the faxes to a satellite office machine that forwards back to this machine and I haven't had the error since. Will keep my fingers crossed . . . . but it looks like that was the problem. :1angel:
Thanks for the help.
she1gal


----------



## aciid

*Re: Brother MFC-9840CDW Print unable 32 error*

No worries, glad you got it working!


----------



## she1gal

*Re: Brother MFC-9840CDW Print unable 32 error*

Well, I'm back again! My printer is back to the same error message, and now it's constant. I have taken toner tray and paper tray from the front, and opened the back & searched inside with a flashlight, to no avail. The only thing I saw was a tiny roller in front of the fuser that looks torn up. I will call for service tomorrow and see what the repairman can find. Will let you know how successful we are.


----------



## aciid

*Re: Brother MFC-9840CDW Print unable 32 error*

Hi again,

Sorry to hear that you got the issue back. As previously suspected there might be a mechanical fault aswell, please let us know what the repairman says and get back to us!


----------



## Accservice

*Re: Brother MFC-9840CDW Print unable 32 error*

The error message 32 is nothing of what you guys have descrived above. THAT ERROR IS A HARDWARE MALFUNCTION!!! Meaning it will take a Professional to fix it. Call and Authorized service center in your area or Call Us and we will Gladly help you. Thanks (858) 652-1020


----------



## mudgie

*Re: Brother MFC-9840CDW Print unable 32 error*

I posted this elsewhere on this forum. This 
problem is often caused by the density sensor shutter door 
sticking in the open position. The solenoid that 
pulls the door open has a foam pad affixed to 
absorb the shock when the door opens. Over time 
this pad gets sticky - possibly due to toner 
spills. Some remove the pad, I covered mine with 
scotch tape. That way the cushion remains but the 
door no longer sticks. You can test it by pulling 
out the drum, toner, and belt assemblies. Look inside to the left and 
you'll see the black plastic door, about 1/2" high 
and 1.25" wide. Lift it from the bottom to get to 
the sensor (which may need cleaning - I used a 
damp cloth). It you can get the door to stick 
open, then it's likely you found the problem. It's 
no big deal to disassemble it from the rear. Just 
take out the solenoid and cover it with about 1/2" 
by 1/2" of tape. Reassemble the solenoid in such a 
way that it pinches the tape so as to keep it from 
coming off (the stickum on that tape isn't very 
strong). The door should no longer be able to 
remain stuck in the open position. If that doesn't 
do it you probably have a bad board or solenoid. 
I'll bet this is the problem 90% of the time.


----------



## aciid

*Re: Brother MFC-9840CDW Print unable 32 error*

Please stop bumping old threads. Error 32 can be a mechanical fault or a software fault depending on the issue at hand. An incorrect/incomplete job that the printer can't execute could result in the error 32-code, and it could also be that a specific type of job (i.e duplex) can't be run as that specific module is broke.

It all depends on the problem at hand. Either way thread is being closed as original OP hasn't replied in 2 months.


----------

